# Accidentally ate the day before Colonoscopy...



## kate.flx

I thought I had to stop eating at 6pm the night before the procedure, but when I was checking what not to have, I noticed it said clear liquids the day before and to start prep at 6pm... I ate breakfast at 8am and now just ate a little again at 1pm which is when I realized this issue.

Do you think there will be a problem now, what should I do? It is at like 8 or 9am tomorrow.


----------



## DustyKat

I would ring and check with the staff at the centre. 

My son didn't see the specialist until the afternoon before his scope, so he had eaten breakfast and had also had a light lunch. He even had a modified prep due to the late consult. He had his scope the following morning at 8 0'clock and all went well so he must have been well cleaned out. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Trev

hi, i have had many colonoscopies and have been able to eat up until i take the prep, i always have breakfast then take the prep about lunch time so I'm all clear before night time as i dont want to be up all nite. there are many different types of prep, but would think they would do the same thing. you could Ph the place doing the colonoscopy if you still have concerns.


----------



## Laura Dawn

I have had six and have always been told liqued diet the day before. I messed up being eating the day before and had to have it redone. I am certainly not an expert , but I would call your Doctor. It's the worst having it done and then redone. Won't hurt to ask. Good luck!


----------



## 2thFairy

During a colonoscopy they suction out debris, but if there is too much junk/food still in the colon they will stop the scope and have you reschedule for another one.

Call your doctor and maybe they will just reschedule it for you instead of you having to go through with one that may or may not be consider a good prep.


----------



## Laura Dawn

Yep, I agree with that. I had that problem and had to do it again. I'd let the Dr. Know right away . Bummer- sorry! The prep instructions can be confusing !


----------



## Jennifer

I think its totally fine. Every time I have a scope I'm told I can have breakfast and a light lunch then stop eating after that and do liquids only and then start prep at 6pm. Clear liquids only with prep and nothing at all after midnight and day of procedure. If you're running clear (what comes out looks like what went in) then all is well.

What prep are you using? It really just depends on what prep it is. I usually had to take GoLytle and Moviprep and crappy drinks along those lines.


----------



## Laura Dawn

Crappy drinks .... That made me laugh! Well said! I think you are Hit the mail on thd head. Need to run clear . I wasn't the time I had to redo it.


----------



## kate.flx

Oh shoot :/ well, I am going to hope for the best and if it ruins the scan then oh well I guess. Not going to reschedule it. 

it is a gallon of stuff called polythylene glycol with electrolytes


----------



## 2thFairy

Ugh.. GoLytely.  Nasty stuff.  Good luck!!! 

If you can't tolerate the taste, try holding your breath as you drink it.


----------



## Trev

kate.flx said:


> Oh shoot :/ well, I am going to hope for the best and if it ruins the scan then oh well I guess. Not going to reschedule it.
> 
> it is a gallon of stuff called polythylene glycol with electrolytes


that sounds like the stuff i use in my car for antifreeze.


----------



## Jennifer

Mix it with some clear soda or something. That's what I always do.

Edit: No red or purple.


----------



## Laura Dawn

You can bite a lemon after... Ugh! Good luck friend!


----------



## kate.flx

I put lime juice in it, it was still so disgusting I only got 1/4 down in 4 hours. It did not work after 5 hours so I went to sleep, it worked in the morning but was not enough.

So I told my doctor I wasn't going to reschedule and that I give up with this illness, no more remicade, nothing. Done!


----------



## kate.flx

Horrible disease and too much of a hassle so I give up.


----------



## Laura Dawn

Aw, sorry you're having an awful time . I hope you don't give up. It does suck ..  I am sorry. One of my 15 year old twins just yelled at me for being sick.   It is so hard to explain it to a person who doesn't have it. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Jennifer

Don't give up kate.flx! I know its a hassle but its your life and well being you're talking about. You can try the test again and add half the prep and half of some soda (like Squirt or 7UP or something) and it wont be as bad. I do it every time cause I hate the taste too. I always have a chaser too with no prep in it. Don't give up on yourself please!


----------



## Trysha

ask for picosalix---it is a lot less to drink and is palatable.My GI prescribed this when on the second occasion with Kleenprep (Go Lytely) I was experiencing projectile vomiting.
Fortunately on those occasions I was able to retain sufficient to cleanse for the colonoscopy.
He said never again, now its picosalix very easy.
Good luck
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------

